# Can you regrow eyebrows that have been extinct for years?



## Elle_P (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was younger I over plucked my eyebrows and now they don't  have any growth in some areas. Up to this point I've learned to live with them and fill in where they need it..but it feels too time consuming lately. Recently I've come across a few reviews, blogs and articles that claim it's possible to stimulate eyebrow hair regrowth! I would like to know if anyone has tried a particular method (ex. castor oil, oregano oil, LiBrow...etc.)?

  	If so..

  	What did you use?

  	How long did you use the product for?

  	What were your results?

  	How many applications per day?

  	Do you think it's a bunch of hoopla?


  	I haven't tried anything yet but would love some feedback. I would rather try the natural route but I know natural isn't always the most effective.

  	Thank you.


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

.....


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 17, 2011)

my boss used talika lipocils expert in prep for her wedding and said it worked so well. 
  	Anastastia also has a brow serum taht is supposed to yeild very quick results.


----------

